# I'm worried the guy might've been having a stroke when he posted this ad...



## Bike from the Dead (May 5, 2021)

Link to the ad.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 5, 2021)

So I’m guessing he’s selling the altogether?


----------



## pedal4416 (May 5, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> So I’m guessing he’s selling the altogether?



I don't think you read it correctly, he said "BMX bikes all being sold all together BMX bikes being sold all together BMX bikes being sold all tog"


----------



## JO BO (May 5, 2021)

I'll ask him how much he wants for the one in the upper left hand corner and the wheel off the one in front.


----------



## pedal4416 (May 5, 2021)

The mongoose stem is the best part of the pile.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2021)

He's altogether selling them all together.


----------



## fattyre (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (May 5, 2021)




----------



## 1motime (May 5, 2021)

The funny thing is most people don't want to hear stupid questions.  Why does this guy think he is any different?


----------



## Barto (May 5, 2021)

Not one period in the entire rant..that means one BIG breath of air!


----------



## tim elder (May 5, 2021)

How much is the shiny one in the middle?


----------



## John G04 (May 5, 2021)

If one of you asks if he’ll sell one seperately I think he’s gonna have another stroke


----------



## Jeff54 (May 5, 2021)

I believe this is called hit head altogether 20-30 times on rock jumping bike hopping altogeather in several different places altogeather between 5 and 20 years al togeather syndrom otherwize known as skull injuries ATOG floating brainbounces bruses you can only get all at the same timealtpgeather while togeather all happend at the same time altogeather in a figure of sp spp, sp spee speech and do not call me B/C I'll go off on you altogeater at once new wave sails  picher tackt  ticks all to _gather _at the same time or nothing.


----------



## bobcycles (May 5, 2021)

...plus the insults....great.
nice guy


----------



## Tour De Luxe (May 8, 2021)

I don't know BMX bikes, but how many spokes are in the rear wheel of the one to the top right? Wow!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 8, 2021)

1motime said:


> The funny thing is most people don't want to hear stupid questions.  Why does this guy think he is any different?



Maybe he's the stupid one asking all the stupid all the stupid one asking all the STUPID questions????


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 8, 2021)

Tour De Luxe said:


> I don't know BMX bikes, but how many spokes are in the rear wheel of the one to the top right? Wow!



All of them.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 8, 2021)

John G04 said:


> If one of you asks if he’ll sell one seperately I think he’s gonna have another stroke



Good for him.


----------

